# Opinions on Remodel Design.



## jesselfout (Sep 30, 2009)

I've attached a sketch of my proposed remodel, it's an older home (1939), small 1400 sq. ft. split between three levels. Right now the space is divided up a lot, I'd like to put a pass through between the dinning room and living room, a bar and door in the wall between the dinning room and kitchen, and a door between the kitchen and the living room. Some people I've asked said they love it, some say it's "a lot of arches" or "a lot of doors" the wall between the living room/dining room and living room/kitchen is load bearing but the wall between the kitchen and dinning room is not. I tried just taking the kitchen wall completely out, but that would mean demolishing an additional wall.

Please no hate speech on my color choices, it's more for contrast than anything else.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You do like arches, don't you?
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of arches so it's hard for me to comment on them.
I'm more of a fan of straight openings with nice woodworking
framing all openings and doorways, either stained or painted.
I do think there are too many doorways and arches though.
try one opening between the LR & DR for a more open look.

Try one opening between the DR and kitchen, smaller than you have now.

I think you like the open look, I do as well, however, a big view into the 
kitchen from the DR is not a favorite of mine.
If you want a large opening between these two rooms, how about
interior French Doors? How big is that wall...big enough for French
doors to open flat on to the adjacent walls in the DR?

Post some birds eye view plans of the three rooms -- along with room sizes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks way to busy to me. And your loosing a lot of usable wall space.
If you go back and look at some of the older post you will see some where people are asking how to get rid of all the openings.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the arches are an improvement over small blocked rooms. Is there a reason you're not just removing the nonloadbearing wall?


----------



## engear2005 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the new design. What program did you use?


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi jesselfout, I do think there are a bit too many arches in the design, if you just keep the arches either for doorways or room opening it would create a less busy interior. Great work on the sketchup program !


----------

